# Otters?



## spencerhicks (Jun 3, 2007)

I was up at my girlfriend's cottage on Ford Lake near Ludington, and her family said that there were otters living in the lake. I caught a glimpse of these creatures and I couldn't be sure that they werent just muskrats. Seemed too small to be otters, but then again I've never seen one, ok well thats besides the point. Are otters native to this area (west Michigan/ludington) of the state?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep. I have seen a pair numerous times over the past 3 years next to my house. I live on the White river between Hesperia and White Cloud...... There's not an over abundance of them but they are around..... I would be surprised if there wasn't some in the area you're talking about.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

There are more in some places than Otters


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Most people don't realize how large otters are. There is a big difference in size comparing otters to what I believe you saw which is like you said, muskrats.

Otters don't move like muskrats either. Muskrats swim in vectors, otters change direction constantly.


----------

